# grub / lilo nachinstallieren



## dave_ (13. Oktober 2002)

hi.

Ich hatte linux installiert, und noch freien speicher übrig gelassen.
jetzt habe ich ne vfat partition aus dem freien speicher erstellt und win installiert.

jetzt startet der bootmanager nicht mehr, soll heissen ich komme immer automatisch in windows.

ich kann mit der redhat cd so ein rescue boot machen, dann komm ich in die konsole.

wie kann ich da jetzt lilo oder einen anderen bootmanager installieren?


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Oktober 2002)

du kannst doch einfach aus dem normalen redhat-setup den bootloader nachinstallieren. also einfach von der cd booten und im setup die entsprechenden optionen auswählen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Oktober 2002)

Es geht auch anderst:

Mit der Rescue-Disk das installierte System starten (musst angeben auf welcher Partition Dein Linux liegt).

Danach die erste CD von RedHat in Dein CD-ROM und die CD mounten (mount /mnt/cdrom).

Wechsle nun in das Vrezeichnis RedHat/RPMS auf Deiner RedHat CD (cd /mnt/cdrom/RedHat/RPMS/).

mittels dem RedHat Packet Manager kannst Du LILO nachinstallieren:

```
rpm -i lilo*.rpm
```
LILO ist nun installiert und muss noch entsprechend konfiguriert werden. Hierzu öffnest Du die lilo.conf in Deinem /etc Verzeichnis.

So in etwa könnte sie aussehen:

```
boot=/dev/hda
map=/boot/map
install=/boot/boot.b
prompt
timeout=50
default=redhat

image=/boot/vmlinuz
    label=redhat
    initrd=/boot/initrd
    read-only
    root=/dev/hda1

other=/dev/hda2
    label=windows
```
Danach noch lilo aufrufen (/sbin/lilo) und Dein neuer Bootmanager wird im MBR Deiner ersten Festplatte (hier: hda1 = IDE Platte 1) installiert.

Beim erneuten hochfahren hast Du dann einen LILO-Bootloader mit folgenden Optionen:
- redhat
- windows

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen,
digi


----------



## dave_ (19. Oktober 2002)

danke erstmal euch beiden.

digi deine version hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ich habe mit der rescue cd - die bei mir (redhat 8) zugleich die 1. cd und installations cd ist - das "rescue linux" geladen.

meine redhat installation wurde auch gefunden und in /mnt/sysimage gemountet.

da liegt das problem, da jetzt die ganzen pfade nicht mehr stimmen und ich lilo nicht installieren kann.
überhaupt kommt mir dieses rescue system ziemlich mies vor...

sollte ich so eine bootdiskette erstellen? 
das kann ich ja bei der installation oder beim updaten des systems besser gesagt.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Oktober 2002)

Kannst Du auch machen, aber wenn Du eh bei der Installation die Bootdisk erstellst, dann kannst Du Dir ja auch gleich LILO o. GRUB installieren und in den MBR schreiben lassen. Bei einer Neuinstallation wird ja das vorhandene (im MBR) wieder überschrieben und mit dem gewählten Bootmanager ersetzt. Dieser erkennt auch (seit neueren Versionen jetzt) andere installierte Systeme und bindet die gleich in die Config mit ein.

Beispiel:
Win2k Pro installiert  (auf hdb)
SuSE Linux installiert (auf hda)

LILO fand beide und ich kann beide auswählen.
Musst nur Linux *nach* Windows installieren.


----------



## dave_ (21. Oktober 2002)

ja, wenn ich linux nach windows installiere gehts (das habe ich früher schonmal gemacht)

windows hat sich halt breit gemacht jetzt 
ich habe bereits übers setup probiert einen bootmanager nachzuinstallieren, es kam immer irgendne wahnung (kam bei der eigentlich installation von redhat- also noch vor der win installation- auch), das irgendwas mim dateisystem nicht stimmt oder ne fat partition stört (arg hab die genaue meldung schon wieder vergessen..)

soll bzw muss ich LBA3 aktivieren? 
weil nur mit dem setup hats nicht geklappt, win bootet immer noch automatisch.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Oktober 2002)

Wie ist denn Deine Aufteilung Deiner Festplatte?
Sollte aber eigentlich nicht stören, musst ihm halt sagen das er den Bootsektor (MBR) überschreiben soll mit dem von Dir gewählten Linux-Bootloader.

::edit
Ansonsten, fällt mir ja jetzt erst ein , kannst Du noch mit Win einen Bootmanager machen. Das geht mittels loadlin. Ich persönlich mag die Variante aber nicht, mir gefällt GRUB oder LILO besser .


----------

